# Fixes for malodorous gas in the moment



## ginab_yeg (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello! I'm new to this group, and I scrolled the topics in this forum a bit, but didn't see a response that seemed to fit, so apologies if this has been asked recently.

My IBS-D is relatively well-controlled from a BM perspective--I follow the low FODMAP diet, and I have several other sensitivities/intolerances that I need to manage as well. However, despite avoiding trigger foods, and avoiding FODMAP stacking as best I can, every now and then, I find myself with unexpected bloating and severely malodorous gas (like, _*I*_ don't even want to be in the same room as myself). However, this is happening even if I haven't consumed or stacked FODMAPs; i.e. there's no "trigger" that I could have been proactive about. I do think there's a connection to my menstrual cycle, as I consistently have bad gas just before my period--even if I haven't eaten a single FODMAP. Though it's not limited to those times.

The gas isn't "leaky"--I can hold it; however, it causes a LOT of pain to do that, and I'm generally already crampy when this happens.

Advil sometimes eases the discomfort, but does anyone have any recommendations for relieving the actual gas while in the midst of it? Simethicone or Beano or anything taken by mouth is unlikely to work, as it will take several hours to get to the colon. I've tried the following unsuccessfully: rubbing peppermint essential oil on my belly; taking IBgard (proactively, failed miserably); and taking Aleve.

Thanks in advance for any tips/recommendations!


----------



## PurpleK (Jul 15, 2021)

I usually use Tylenol rather than Advil for digestive discomfort, as it's less likely to upset the stomach. I don't think there's anything that works to relieve "lower" gas other than passing it when you can. Simethicone seems to work sometimes if the gas is in the belly but not once it's in the intestines.


----------



## ummmmmmwhatnow (Jul 28, 2021)

ginab_yeg said:


> Hello! I'm new to this group, and I scrolled the topics in this forum a bit, but didn't see a response that seemed to fit, so apologies if this has been asked recently.
> 
> My IBS-D is relatively well-controlled from a BM perspective--I follow the low FODMAP diet, and I have several other sensitivities/intolerances that I need to manage as well. However, despite avoiding trigger foods, and avoiding FODMAP stacking as best I can, every now and then, I find myself with unexpected bloating and severely malodorous gas (like, _*I*_ don't even want to be in the same room as myself). However, this is happening even if I haven't consumed or stacked FODMAPs; i.e. there's no "trigger" that I could have been proactive about. I do think there's a connection to my menstrual cycle, as I consistently have bad gas just before my period--even if I haven't eaten a single FODMAP. Though it's not limited to those times.
> 
> ...


My tip is to either claim unemployment benefits or similar or get a remote job.

Office jobs for anyone with LG = totally unsustainable torture


----------



## ginab_yeg (Jul 13, 2021)

ummmmmmwhatnow said:


> My tip is to either claim unemployment benefits or similar or get a remote job.
> 
> Office jobs for anyone with LG = totally unsustainable torture


I don't have leaky gas, as noted previously. It's just very smelly gas (with bloating). It is probably about once a week, and generally in the evenings. My IBS is relatively well-controlled otherwise. Claiming EI seems a bit extreme and unnecessary, in this case. I will work as long as I am able.


----------

